# Withdrawal from contest.



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi

I wish to withdraw my work "Koala" from this contest for two reasons (1) the vote and (2) as a foreigner being precluded from receiving any prize because of ~

Amazon.com Magazine Shipping & Fulfillment: "The consumer, professional, and trade magazine subscriptions currently offered on Amazon.com can be shipped to any address within the 50 United States. At this time, we are unable to send magazine subscriptions to APO/FPO addresses, U.S. protectorates, or other destinations outside the U.S."

I will continue an active membership of this Forum for I believe some of the members are inspirational craftspeople.

Sincere thanks to those who supported me during this contest.

Tony Ward
E: [email protected]


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear the prize is not something you can receive. I do thank you for sharing your work with us however. I look forward to your continued contributions to LumberJocks.


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

Tony

Sorry to see your project withdrawn. On some level while the "prizes" are nice I entered my mirror more for the opinion of fellow woodworkers than the prize itself. I must not have enough larceny in me - it would never have occurred to me to belittle someone's work to elevate that of another. Keep making sawdust - I really like 
your work.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## patshwigar (Jun 6, 2006)

tony, i also like your work.
anyone taht can read a ruler and make the stuff you all do, i envy you. take care


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Tony, it seems to me that your decision is final so I respect it. I've just withdrawn your Koala from the contest. As we know it is one of the most popular projects so thanks for participating in the contest with it.

I will try to secure better and hopefully worldwide prizes for the future contests. The voting rules will probably change as well to make the contest more transparent - I will initiate discussion about this once this initial contest is over.

I'm glad you want to continue your active membership here - looking forward to your contributions. I'm sure you're very inspirational for other members too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sorry Tony had to drop out. I think he deserves the credit anyway.

There should be an alternate prize for someone from another part of the world.

A Lumberjock should be a Lumberjock no matter were they come from.

Martin, I like the idea of changing the rating system so people can't give low numbers secretly.


----------

